# costco barrels



## rnmully (Dec 30, 2009)

Hey pirate haunters, just saw today at costco they are selling large fiberglass/plastic? 1/2 barrels for $17.99. Cheaper and larger than others i have seen.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Cool Rnmully. We might be near one of our Costco locations tomorrow and if so I'll stop in and grab a photo and measurements if they have it stocked...know someone here will be curious. I have a decent sized one that I bought on Summer clearance at BL last year. Kind of depends what you want to put in the crows nest. A parrot or skelly pirate.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

Malibu wines are selling the wooden ones for $100 full and $49 half barrels.


----------



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Need a pic people!


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

Didn't make it to Costco the other day but stopped in there today and they had 2 kinds of pots/planters but no whiskey barrel ones. I asked at Customer Service and they found it on their computers but said our store won't get them in until mid-April. She did say that our store ordered somethink like 134 of them so doesn't sound like I'd have to fight off the gardeners for a crows nest. She did confirm the price was $17 something. 

Maybe the OP can stop in their location and get a photo and dimensions? Or someone else's location got them in as well and can help out.....sorry, I tried...


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

This was last year at Costco. I assume they are the same barrels. I built a rum drinkin pirate with it.


----------



## soldierwelsh (Nov 6, 2010)

I should be by Costco by Baltimore tomorrow I will check this out as well.


----------



## tamster (Jul 27, 2009)

I have been to our Costco here in Canada and never seen those barrels, however they had huge patio resin planter pots. Hopefully they do come to our stores


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

OK I was at Home Depot this weekend and they had what seemed to be very similar to if not the same 22.5" diameter resin half barrel as I bought last year at Costco. Here is a pic with the shelf price in my area.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

Saw ones very similar to the Home Depot ones, but more detailed at Lowes for $12. Got one to flip over as a base to hide the actual base of the scarecrow I'm building.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

What is the diameter of that one? it almost looks a little smaller it's hard to tell. I do like the paint detail.


----------



## Oak Lane Cemetery (Sep 5, 2011)

ollieee said:


> What is the diameter of that one? it almost looks a little smaller it's hard to tell. I do like the paint detail.


Just measured it. 20inches across the top, 12 1/2 inches high. Not real big, but plenty big enough to incorporate in a prop. Would make for a HUGE candy bowl, or a good sized witches cauldron.


----------



## ollieee (Sep 16, 2010)

It could work as a crows nest for a small skeleton I have. If I placed it high enough or on the roof to give the illusion of being further away the scale may work out for me. I'll have to put him in the 22.5" Costco barrel I have to see if a little smaller barrel would work better.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

I've been looking for this in my local Costco for a few weeks now and our Costco finally stocked their high-density half whiskey barrel planter. Very nice quality and a bit on the heavy side. If it wasn't mentioned, No Drain Hole, but it says you can drill one. Here are the measurements: 

It is 24.5 inches rim to rim at the top. Measures 18.5 inches across the bottom. Interior/side height is 15 inches. 

Super nice quality as I said, but being more solid I could see it being a bit harder to mount high up on a pole than a lighter one and possibly doing more damage if it fell. Given the right support however it would be a wonderful crows nest. It really does hold a lot (especially if you want to add lighting, sound or a fogger in the space along with a skeleton and/or parrot) and looks great. Will probably go fast once stocked on the floor. 

Ollieee, the Home Depot one you posted a photo of looks to be the same as the Costco one. They are made by the same company in any event. I took a few more photos including the inside of it and will post later tonight.


----------

